# Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x16 tagged Update



## brian69 (8 Sep. 2014)

​


----------



## NexCapt (8 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x10 tagged*

Langsam wirds echt peinlich mit ihr!


----------



## Freiberg (8 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x10 tagged*

Kann mich bloß NexCapt anschließen. Ich frage mich was sie beweisen bzw. ausdrücken will


----------



## eagleeye. (8 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x10 tagged*

*Irgendwie durchgeknallt bis zum gehtnichtmehr 
Zuerst dachte ich was hat sie da für einen roten Ausschlag.
Bei näherem Hinschauen sah ich dann das es sich um
so einen Art Glitzerspray handeln muss...
Aber dennoch...sie hat Mut.
Und Leute...Madonna hat das schon in den 90er gemacht,
aber ohne "Nippelabdeckung" ...also nichts neues eigentlich.

ciao*


----------



## Sidewinder (8 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x10 tagged*

Leider geht es immer mehr Bergab mit ihr, langsam fragt man sich echt ob sie irgendwas ein geschmissen hat und da was hängen blieb


----------



## sachsen paule (8 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x10 tagged*

ich glaube ihr vergesst warum es celebboards gibt, genau wegen solchen bildern, angezogen will sie doch keiner sehen^^


----------



## Punisher (8 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x10 tagged*

geiles Stück
:drip:


----------



## blackFFM (8 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x10 tagged*

Mir ihrem Körper wirkt das "Outfit" irgendwie albern und armselig. Das ist weder sexy noch sonst irgendwas...


----------



## FootPhucker (9 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x10 tagged*

weiß nich aber ich find sie fast schon ekelhaft.. diese minititten so stolz präsentieren.. sry aber da is mir micaela schäfer ja harmlos dagegen die hat wenigsten nen perfekten körper zu bieten.. Miley dagegen hat den body von einer 12 jährigen.. keine titten, kein arsch, sieht aus wie ne lesbe, krähenfüße.. das einzige was mir an ihr gefällt sind ihre langen Beine.. aber naja..


----------



## brian69 (9 Sep. 2014)

*update x6 at Alexander Wang Party*



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## voeller09 (9 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x10 tagged*

das Glitzerspray ist besonders schön...sorry Mädels ader die hat sie nicht mer alle!


----------



## Quecksilber (9 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - topless with pasties on her nips arriving at Alexander Wang after party in Brooklyn 06.09.2014 x10 tagged*

die sollte mal die gras sorte wechseln, die se raucht, die aktuelle bekommt ihr nich.
einfach nur noch peinlich kopf99


----------



## comatron (9 Sep. 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wollte sie mit dieser Aktion mal auf ihre völlig unzureichenden Gagen hinweisen, mehr kann sie sich damit halt nicht leisten.


----------



## lofas (9 Sep. 2014)

Die alte hat einen schlag:crazy:


----------



## Armenius (9 Sep. 2014)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## The-Undertaker (9 Sep. 2014)

und täglich grüßen mileys brüste


----------



## Yoshi (11 Sep. 2014)

Wie stolz wohl ihre Eltern bei solchen Outfits sind


----------



## Hakuo (11 Sep. 2014)

Ist doch gut wenn sie sowas macht, sie will halt von ihrem teenieimage weg, mir solls
recht sein


----------



## stuftuf (12 Sep. 2014)

sie soll endlich ihren Porno drehen und dann haben hier alle alles gesehen....


----------



## Celebbo (15 Sep. 2014)

Immer wieder schön einige verklemmte Kommentare hier zu lesen. Diese sind die eigentliche Peinlichkeit...


----------



## RELee (15 Sep. 2014)

danke für die bilder


----------



## master01800 (21 Sep. 2014)

da fehlt ja noch einiges.


----------



## lofas (21 Sep. 2014)

Peinlich:rock:


----------



## randyorton (12 Okt. 2014)

sexyyyyy hot


----------

